# milk bottles one with a health department permit



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2011)

got a few diffrent milk bottles if anyone can help with some of these the 1st one has an odd triangle on the back that says health department permit on the front it says fairfield western maryland dairy


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2011)

other side


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2011)

next is a electropure foremost like the bolt on it


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2011)

a bottle of milk is a bottle of health on this one


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2011)

last 2 monte say-mo milk bottle anyone heard of this one have 2 styles


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2011)

close up


----------



## peejrey (Feb 12, 2011)

Very Nice[]
 I'll do some Research on the Electro-pure......


----------



## peejrey (Feb 12, 2011)

interesting 
 http://www.journalofdairyscience.org/article/S0022-0302%2830%2993535-7/abstract
 On laptop......
 COPY AN PASTE IT!


----------



## the ham man (Feb 12, 2011)

the fairfield is the most common milk here in MD. although the half pint is one of the better sizes it is still worth nothing.  your best bet to sell it would be at a yard sale for a buck. the other milks I cannot identify


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 13, 2011)

great info peejrey. Thought it was a pretty cool looking bottle.  well i guess a buck is better than nothing liked the triangle on the back. Thanks for the replys


----------



## Jody35150 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dragon0421,

 There is (was) a Monte Say-Mo in Huntsville, Ala.

 There are Hillside Dairies listed for Wetumpka & Toulminville, and a Hillside Dairy Co. from B'ham.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have some alabama milks in this forum also have a few of them. check them out see what you think of them there is a early hillside dairy thanks for the reply


----------

